# Liberty University Shoot 8/29/09



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

30 Target Layout. 
It will be their 2nd 3D event.
Please Come out and support LU's 3D archery Club.
more info:
http://www.3dshoots.com/archery/detail/64354.php


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Will be there for sure.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'll be there .


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I should be there for this one.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

sounds like a road trip. Quick Terry duck for the counter


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

EROS said:


> sounds like a road trip. Quick Terry duck for the counter


Duck sound like a good nickname for him. Infact he might have already garrished that one. "Here comes Quacker."


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd like to be there. 
But I have this thing to do called a pig roast on the Mattaponi river with plenty of :darkbeer::darkbeer:, live music and stupidity galore. All for the grand sum of zippo.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> :darkbeer::darkbeer:, and stupidity galore.


Generally it happens in that order too.


Give someone else a chance to win I guess. Might nice of ya. Thanks K!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> I'd like to be there.
> But I have this thing to do called a pig roast on the Mattaponi river with plenty of :darkbeer::darkbeer:, live music and stupidity galore. All for the grand sum of zippo.


Eating a dead pig over an archery shoot.
Kent, whats happening to you?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Eating a dead pig over an archery shoot.
> Kent, whats happening to you?


 Hunting season. About the first of August I get the shakes to make something bleed so I have to start shooting broadheads, scouting, plowing, planting and taking care of honey-do's to accumulate brownie points for fall.  I'll have negative brownie points by the first of December.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

At least you're working a plan. Hopefully to perfection.(whatever that is)


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

The students at LU are allowed to bowhunt that Mt. What a great place for young people to be educated on real life type experiences. 
LU is always cutting edge when it comes to education offerings.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> 30 Target Layout.
> It will be their 2nd 3D event.
> Please Come out and support LU's 3D archery Club.
> more info:
> http://www.3dshoots.com/archery/detail/64354.php


Who's going?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Who's going?


Bunch of us showing up at 9:00.


----------



## dwm323 (Aug 31, 2008)

*LU 3D shoot*

Unless something comes up at work I should be there with along with some friends. Need to try out my new Elite. Wes at Smith Mountain Archery has got my XLR ready to go, now its up to me


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

They were getting it ready as of yesterday. 
I think they are doing shift-work on protectiing the range from Target thieves.
A shame that it is a concern.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> They were getting it ready as of yesterday.
> I think they are doing shift-work on protectiing the range from Target thieves.
> A shame that it is a concern.


Do they suspect other students or locals?? That is a shame!!!
Hope they have a nice showing.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Do they suspect other students or locals?? That is a shame!!!
> Hope they have a nice showing.


I think last year the caught a student, and a local. The targets were returned and the student was flogged.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> I think last year the caught a student, and a local. The targets were returned and the student was flogged.


Should have let him be a down range spoter.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Should have let him be a down range spoter.


 That was saved for the local.:wink:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*We're Coming Too!*

A bunch of us from "up north" are coming too!!

We're gonna try to be there by 9:30am or 10am.

Mike & Susan Davis, Marcy, Chris, Heather, Brian.

Can't wait... my first official shoot with the Monster:wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:wink: Vance, I bet you're ready for that 3 yard boar this year! Tell your son hello for me.

I'm sure you guys will have a nice course to shoot. Last spring I really enjoyed shooting there. The terrain is about perfect. It has targets above, below and across open space. I was quite happy with how I shot once I got my head out of my butt after the first few targets..........


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> :wink: Vance, I bet you're ready for that 3 yard boar this year! Tell your son hello for me.
> 
> I'm sure you guys will have a nice course to shoot. Last spring I really enjoyed shooting there. The terrain is about perfect. It has targets above, below and across open space. I was quite happy with how I shot once I got my head out of my butt after the first few targets..........


 Thanks Kent, I'll give Ben your regrets.
Take Care


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

XForce Girl said:


> A bunch of us from "up north" are coming too!!
> 
> We're gonna try to be there by 9:30am or 10am.
> 
> ...


 Hey Marcy,
Thanks for doing the mail out. Very kind. I know that Ben and the LU 3D club are grateful.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*welcome*



mag41vance said:


> Hey Marcy,
> Thanks for doing the mail out. Very kind. I know that Ben and the LU 3D club are grateful.


You're welcome.. I hope it generates a big turnout for the "kids"


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*3-d shoots*

Just checking in this... is it just a 1 day shoot??


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

5ringking said:


> Just checking in this... is it just a 1 day shoot??


Was just a one day Kip. Maybe nexy time if you didn't make it.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Kip you missed a great shoot .
Bob will the scores be posted anywhere ?
I had a blast shooting from the kiddie stake .


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

John-in-VA said:


> Kip you missed a great shoot .
> Bob will the scores be posted anywhere ?
> I had a blast shooting from the kiddie stake .


 I just sent the club prez, a question about that. He says www.3dshoots.com will have them once they submit the scores.
I couldn't find it when I checked.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> I just sent the club prez, a question about that. I will let you know what he says.


You got an "in" with the pres.????:wink:

Brandon said the scores will be up on 3Dshoots.com tomorrow I think.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I looked on 3d shoots.com ,trupro had posted the would be on there today .
It's a shame that Liberty doesent have something on there home page ,they have a ton of stuff about the new ski slope but nothing about the 3d shoot.
Thank's guys


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

John-in-VA said:


> I looked on 3d shoots.com ,trupro had posted the would be on there today .
> It's a shame that Liberty doesent have something on there home page ,they have a ton of stuff about the new ski slope but nothing about the 3d shoot.
> Thank's guys


 Good suggestion. I will pass it along.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> You got an "in" with the pres.????:wink:
> 
> Brandon said the scores will be up on 3Dshoots.com tomorrow I think.


 I am not sure that that "in" goes very far. :wink: He takes good care of his "old man" on occassion. 
How did you shoot on sat Bob?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> I am not sure that that "in" goes very far. :wink: He takes good care of his "old man" on occassion.
> How did you shoot on sat Bob?


Let's just say I need the 31st target (and one more even). Had a form break down on the leopard and when the bow rolled over the cams the release went off and...there went the arrow about 5 feet over the target. Then one target I just couldn't get the release to go off and ended up in a five, another form break down.

Shot 5 up through it all though (hunter stake), only had 2-8's and then a third on the turkey to make up for the leopard.

How did you finish?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Let's just say I need the 31st target (and one more even). Had a form break down on the leopard and when the bow rolled over the cams the release went off and...there went the arrow about 5 feet over the target. Then one target I just couldn't get the release to go off and ended up in a five, another form break down.
> 
> Shot 5 up through it all though (hunter stake), only had 2-8's and then a third on the turkey to make up for the leopard.
> 
> How did you finish?


 I didn't have my best day shooting. Shot execution did me in. I shot 4 up, had I was 4 out of 5 on my 14 attempts. Had 4-14's, only 2-12's, 16-10's, and a rediculous 8- 8's. 
But Kent would be glad to know I pin-wheeled the 14 on that 5 yard boar.
I had good yardage day, and a rough shooting day. Oh well, it was a nice layout for their second 3D event.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> I didn't have my best day shooting. Shot execution did me in. I shot 4 up, had I was 4 out of 5 on my 14 attempts. Had 4-14's, only 2-12's, 16-10's, and a rediculous 8- 8's.
> But Kent would be glad to know I pin-wheeled the 14 on that 5 yard boar.
> I had good yardage day, and a rough shooting day. Oh well, it was a nice layout for their second 3D event.


Guess that's a good discription for me as well.

Layout was great!!! I went for 2-14's and got two. There were some 14 chances on the back part of the power line but the targets in the dark and me in the sun...just didn't feel like I could find the spot well enough.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Guess that's a good discription for me as well.
> 
> Layout was great!!! I went for 2-14's and got two. There were some 14 chances on the back part of the power line but the targets in the dark and me in the sun...just didn't feel like I could find the spot well enough.


 I know the ones you were refering to. The Hyenna set at about 19yards was one I hit. I had just put my Axcel HD IBO pin set up back on the bow for this shoot. Those .010 pins are the best I have ever tried, and helped me a bunch. I had just taken my 5 pin Sure-Loc Field set up off, (sold it the day before on ebay) so I wasn't totally confident in all my yardages settings but they were close enough for me not to have so many 8's if I had just squeezed and followed through. I figured based on my _3D data cards_ the average shot length for all thirty targets, including the 5 yard boar, was 27.66 yards for the HC. 
BTW. Ben delivered my 2010 Axcel HD 5 pin dove tail mount with 8 inch entension on Saturday. A BH field archers dream. So far so good, pin adjustments are infinite, and should be a no-excuses set-up. Can't wait to see how it works at the VBA this week-end. Awesome sight system.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> I know the ones you were refering to. The Hyenna set at about 19yards was one I hit. I had just put my Axcel HD IBO pin set up back on the bow for this shoot. Those .010 pins are the best I have ever tried, and helped me a bunch. I had just taken my 5 pin Sure-Loc Field set up off, (sold it the day before on ebay) so I wasn't totally confident in all my yardages settings but they were close enough for me not to have so many 8's if I had just squeezed and followed through. I figured based on my _3D data cards_ the average shot length for all thirty targets, including the 5 yard boar, was 27.66 yards for the HC.
> BTW. Ben delivered my 2010 Axcel HD 5 pin dove tail mount with 8 inch entension on Saturday. A BH field archers dream. So far so good, pin adjustments are infinite, and should be a no-excuses set-up. Can't wait to see how it works at the VBA this week-end. Awesome sight system.


Good deal and good luck this weekend. 
Yea, the Hyenna was hard to see and that little javalina about 3-4 targets up was tough. I think it was like 31 yards if I remember right. Took a 10 and ran from that target.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Good deal and good luck this weekend.
> Yea, the Hyenna was hard to see and that little javalina about 3-4 targets up was tough. I think it was like 31 yards if I remember right. Took a 10 and ran from that target.


 I guessed him at 30 and was happy with a 10 as well. Hmmm 1 yard difference on such a small 10 ring? That must have been a poor shot on my part that scored well. It was that kind of a shooting day for me.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> I guessed him at 30 and was happy with a 10 as well. Hmmm 1 yard difference on such a small 10 ring? That must have been a poor shot on my part that scored well. It was that kind of a shooting day for me.


Doubt one yard makes that big of a differnce, plus as dark as it was, no telling if I was on the 12 when the release went off or not. I can't hold that good anyway.
As long as you didn't judge it for 33 or 28 I'd say you'd fair alright.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Has anyone received there realease yet ? I'm still waiting for mine .:sad:


----------



## ONEIDAONE (Mar 6, 2004)

I aint got mine yet. (Hey John you have to win first. Lol)


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I think I did win I shot 316 or 16 up sr hunter.At least they posted I won ?


----------



## ONEIDAONE (Mar 6, 2004)

where did you find it posted at i have looked everywhere thanks


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Tru pro had a post in the general section .Listing the winners .I think it was tru pro ?


----------



## ONEIDAONE (Mar 6, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks john


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I won a release back in the spring at Liberty. I got the HT 3 finger medium. I absolutely love this release........... :wink: I _almost_ feel sorry for my spot league competition! 

Thanks goes out to T.R.U. Ball for backing Liberty University Archers!!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

John-in-VA said:


> Has anyone received there realease yet ? I'm still waiting for mine .:sad:


 I sent an email to The LU 3D prez to inquire about the prizes. I am sure they are going to be out sooner than later.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Thank you Mag41vance.


----------



## ONEIDAONE (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah thanks man


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey I got my Release today!


----------



## ONEIDAONE (Mar 6, 2004)

I got mine today too. Thanks LU everything looks great.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Mine also came on the 11th .Thank's for all your help Mag .Hope everyone has a great hunting season .


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

John-in-VA said:


> Mine also came on the 11th .Thank's for all your help Mag .Hope everyone has a great hunting season .


Thank you. Glad you are happy. :thumbs_up


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

*question*

is this shoot actually on LU's campus im thinking this is the one i have been hearing about?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bowtechwv said:


> is this shoot actually on LU's campus im thinking this is the one i have been hearing about?


It is accross the high from the university. Up just past there Ski park. All on University property.


----------

